# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Preferoj të rri i vogël por me kohën time që më udhëzon drejt kërkimit të pafund.

## abica

Nga Valdete Antoni

                       Interviste me piktorin Naxhi Bakalli  

*Duke qenë i përgjegjshëm për vlerat e tij   dhe, duke njohur vetveten ,vjen një pikë dhe, artisti shfaqet  mendjemadh për  opinionin e vogël, por i vërtetë realisht. 
Ekspozimi i disa prej veprave tuaja në Galeri dhe Muze të artit 
të Europës i ka lëvizë apo i ka lidhë  erërat Unë sot ju gjej me gjithë këtë dritë gëzimi fëminor dhe paqe të pakufijshme në këtë galeri të vogël të mikut tuaj.*

Bakalli:  E vuajmë paksa atë manin që të mos i shfaqemi me mburrje kohës, sepse është një lime kaq e forte sa të asgjëson, ngadalë-ngadalë po të shkatërron.Eshtë e vërtetë që disa nga veprat e mia janë ekspozuar  pranë atyre të  piktorëve të mëdhenj të shek 20-të.Realisht janë pranë tyre,  por as mua nuk mu duk çudi, edhe atyne nuk iu duk çudi. Ndejtëm pranë njeni tjetrit, por si ndihem brenda galerisë së vogël të mikut tim ,në këtë kthinë të Durrësit , nuk ndihem në asnjë vend tjetër , sepse  jam  tek zemra e mikut tim  e artistit Gavril Priftuli ,  që nuk ka të krahasuar me asnjë Galeri të madhe . 
  Meqë jeta ma dha mundësinë që të kontaktoj direkt dhe të verifikoj shumë pikpamje të miat do të ndalesha në një impresion: 

Duke komunikuar me një artist tjetër; Abdurrahim Buzën përshembull,nëpërmjet  dy veprave të tij; autoportretit dhe portreti i fëmijës, për mua janë kryevepra, të cilat rrinë jashtëzakonisht mire në çdo muze të botës, pra mund të rrinë me dinjitet të plotë pranë Van Gogut, Gogenit dhe kujtdo artisti.Mbas kësaj që pohoj, kam një mori argumentash që nuk mi lejon rasti, por nuk tutem fare kundrejt çdo opinioni që më adresohet agresivisht duke menduar se kjo është një kurajo e tejkufishme. Kjo natyrisht nuk ia vlen ti kushtosh kohë Por mua më vjen për mbarë të vijoj me shembuj. 

Duke  parë Puthjen e Rodenit,më erdhi pranë  Janaq Paço, ato skulptura që pat ba ai nga fundi i jetës së vet ,që un i kam jetu mirë fare.Jam i bindur që  ky skulptor shqiptar  rri mirë në çdo muze të botës.   Po kështu rri edhe vepra e Gavril Priftulit që është nji koncentrat kualitetesh.Por sështë  e thanë të mos flasim për të paprekshmit .
 Kualitetet njerëzore kanë qenë dhe do të jenë dhe vlerat e artit janë të përjetshme. Sikur të kishin qenë pronë vetëm e shekullit të XV-të nuk do të kishim piktorë ose skulptorë më tej ose artista në përgjithsi. Po e ka vërtetuar koha që ka edhe do të ketë. 

*-Një artist pra nuk mund të vijojë jetën e tij artistike pa qenë i guximshëm?*

Bakalli: Guximi nuk është vetëm për tu karakterizu si element djaloshar. Guximi është koshienc. Guxon ai që është koshient. Ai lloj guximi ka kuptimin e vërtetë, ka kuptimin e plotë. ..E unë guxoj pra, një sensibilitet të Kacelit në përftimin e peisazhit nuk mund të rri pa e cituar, duke  parë impresionistët, pra unë nuk mund të rri pa e theksuar se sensibiliteti i veprës së Kacelit ësht nji kualitet i veprës së tij të cilin nuk e deformoi dot koha. Ai nuk u motivua në aspekte të tjera ,sipas kërkesave të kohës kur jetoi, por sensibilitetin ia dha si një atribut veprës së tij që të rrugtoj me nji kualitet të mirfillt dhe jo kualitete përshkruse. Veprat  tona kan pas shum përshkrim, nuk i është kushtu dëshifrimit të formës , ka qen  gati nji sakrilegj . Kurse në fakt, elementët e formës , janë ato që përcjellin  enigmat e mrendshme të shpirtit dhe i bëjnë të dukshme.  

-*Nëse do të përqasim para vetes një vepër ku është Shën Maria dhe nëqoftëse ajo nuk vjen nga shënjtërimi i brëndshëm i Njeriut artist  mund të flasim më për një krijim artistik .* 

Bakalli: Që të flas për shenjtërinë unë duhet të flas keq për fanatizmin.
Kurse shenjtërorja është nji atribut që e krijon vet njeriu dhe pa këtë shenjtrim ai nuk mund të konceptoj drejt. Por flas për  shenjtrim të lire dhe  jo shenjtrim të detyrum. Unë nuk pranoj idhujt e imponum  nuk është natyra ime të imponoj, të detyroj, por me që më pytët edhe unë them se Shën Marinë më të bukur e gjej atë që asht ndi nga vet artisti dhe jo e imponume në mënyrë kanonike. 


*A keni një Ankth të Rimarrjes tek vetvetja?
A është ky një lloj ankthi i Mjeshtrit që ka arritur tek Pjekuria?
E paralizon atë përgjegjsia që ka ndaj gjithë udhës që ka bërë . Pra është ky ankthi i rimarrjes  që ndodh te krijuesi?*

Bakalli: Personalisht e mendoj ndryshe. Nuk mund që nji gjëndje ti ngjajë nji tjetre. Në këtë pikpamje unë konceptoj rimarrjen si një kërkesë plus ndaj vetes që do ta çonte veprën në nji fizionomi tjetër e për pasojë ndoshta edhe vet procesin kërkimor si të inkuadrum në nji koncepsion filozofik që ka të bëj me pafundsin.Duke u shpreh ndoshta kundër mendimit që mund të ken disa estetë se Arti mori fund unë dua të them se është nji nga absurditetet më të jashtzakonshme , kur dihet se Arti ka lind mbi nji bazë enigme dhe zhvillohet e do të zhvillohet vetëm drejt enigmës .Si mund të ndalet
edhe mbrenda kuadrit te nje distance aq te vogël sa çështe  në kuadrin kohor,koha si nocion kërkimor,që njeriu kërkon.

Është më mire të jetë i misionum, i integrum  mbrenda këtij koncepti , se sa ta përqafoj  duke e përjashtu kohën e vet, ndjesitë e veta ,kulturën e vet .Në një pikpamje  edhe të një profesori katedre qoftë në Akademinë e Dyseldorfit , se na u dashka përqas një të madhi e duhet të bëhemi edhe ne të mëdhenj;unë preferoj të rri i vogël por me kohën time që më udhëzon drejt kërkimit të pafund. 

   Unë mendoj ,që kur je i pranishëm në artin dhe në percepsionin e njeriut artist duhet të pysësh veten në ke ose jo nji predispoziocion. Nëse natyra të ka sjellë, nëse kultura po ashtu, nëse kërkesat personale veçanrisht kulturore të kanë çu  në atë moment që ti ta përligjësh, të përthithësh edhe të rezultojsh në një pikpamje të shprehur për te; është nji moment shum i bukur; do të thot ta ngrejsh kulturën në standart, gjë që ësht boll e vështirë, por jo e pamundur. Ka edhe kombe që kanë një lloj standarti, karshi disa të tjerve që se kan atë standart,  por sepse ndoshta e kanë bërë edukatë që të proçedojnë me kritere e ta krijojnë këtë nivel. Nuk është e pamundun por është edhe e vështirë në të njëjtën kohë ama. Në nji intervistë jam shprehur se të pretendosh të jesh njeri me kulturë e të mos kulturohesh çdo ditë janë dy gjana që nuk mund trrin bashkë. 

*
   -Kam ndjerë  më shumë përmes veprës suaj  atë çka quhet 
  ritmikë e brendshme ,ka një kod që mund ta lexojmë* 


Bakalli: Infiniti organizon qëndresën e vet mbi bazë lëvizjeje të pafund .Nuk ka më ekuivalencë të pëlqyshme dhe të vërtetë , të qendrushme në pafundësi , do të thosha , se sa të përligjësh lëvizjen si një ritmikë e pafund  . Ritmika e pafund  është lëvizja e pafund kontributi i qëndresës së pafund , prandaj është e bukur, gjithmonë kozmike, gjithmonë enigmë.

Kjo sdon të thotë ritëm i akselerum , por ritmi në thellsi, si esenca e shfaqjes së lëvizjes. Deti atë profonditetin nuk e ka kur ngre dallgë. Për mua çudin, enigmën e ka dhe athere kur është në lëvizje të qeta, se e ka mbrenda lëvizjen ,e ka të inserume mbrenda.
Njeriu kur lëviz dhe aty shfaqet dukuria valle, kërcim ,ai është ndërkohë duke shpreh. Mungon të jet i folshëm dhe nëpërmjet fjalës nuk përcjell ndoshta kuptim por kjo sdo të thot që lëvizja të mos ketë kuptim.Asht kuptimorja vetë sepse është domosdoshmëria për tu motivu në këtë akt që deledhe mbi të folunit sepse ndonjëherë është e mangët e foluna. Atë që  ka për specifikë lëvizja e mban vetë si të tillë, por mbrenda saj është inseru pikërisht ajo kuptimorja që unë po e quaj të shkumit në esencën e gjanave.
Ekspresioni vetë është ai që shkon më thellë në distance kohore atëherë kur vetë krijesa biologjike lind si e tillë. Ajo e motivon vetveten nga mënyra si zhvendoset dhe sesi nëpërmjet aktit lëvizje ajo përshtatet në nji mjedis ose në nji mjedis tjetër. Këto koherenca janë të padiskutushme nuk mund ti shkëputësh dot,  ta bësh një disiplinë akademike thjesht pa i hy në shkakun thelbsor, në atë kuptimor, nga ku nis gjeneza e saj.
*

-Veprën e krijuesit e krahasojnë me atë hirin e llavës së vullkanit. Po akti i krijimit mos ju përkon më shumë me zjarrin?*

Bakalli: Ai që i udhëzon është zjarri i shpirtit. Artisti para se ti referohet temës ka një shkulm energjie që vjen nga nënshtresa shumë të thella të shpirtit dhe është ajo energji zjarri shpirtëror që pastaj e nxjerr me efektet e saj në sipërfaqe.
Ashtu  sikurse llava na shfaqet me gjithë mrekullitë e veta, qoftë edhe me tmerrin që të imponohet, vjen edhe vepra e artit që nuk themi që imponohet me tmerrin ,po me të bukurën, me logjikën e saj me poetikën e saj, që të imponohet prej vetë shkakut që e nxjerr në sipërfaqe.

*-	Duke ju referuar juve  themi se një artist asht ma mire me pas dritën e qiririt vet se një prozhektor të huaj .Duke qënë unikal krijimi si ndikon shkolla në mos humbjen e këtij unikaliteti.*

Bakalli:  Unë mendoj që stampat shkollore mund të pranohen deri në njëfarë mase si nji kulturë e përgjithshme. Aktin e arsimimit do ta quaj të domosdoshëm për një periudhë kohe. 


Njeriu duhet të mësohet të hyjë me disa nocione disa parametra në jetë. Por në asnjë mënyrë që këto të jenë determinante në veprimtarinë e tij .  Sipas meje nuk mund të jesh artist vetëm pse shkon e ndjek po them minimal artin apo performanc artin, mund ta kuptoj që në kuadrin e kulturës ato duhet të jenë të pranishëm si informacion por në asnjë mënyrë si një proçes i paasimiluar.Ndryshe ndodh një dështim i plotë i kornizuar do të thoja. 
Në qoftë se njeriu nuk i kthehet vetvetes dhe bile të mbesi brenda kësaj humbtire pafund për të gjetë atë që është specifike mendoj që shkon shumë i papërgjegjshëm drejt një dështimi  të bujshëm. 


*	Intervistoi: Valdete Antoni*

----------

